# Paul Jackson- farrier/trimmer northwest



## ATrueClassAct (23 June 2013)

Does anyone know much about him? Is he good with lamintics who are barefoot? 
Thank you


----------



## Shadow the Reindeer (23 June 2013)

I used to be on a yard where he used to do a few, not heard of him for a while though, I seem to remember he used to go to the US every year in the summer to shoe/pair feet.


----------



## ATrueClassAct (23 June 2013)

Ah okay! I might have to give him a ring and see then


----------



## Shadow the Reindeer (23 June 2013)

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=512539&page=3

Look for Sam_J


----------



## ATrueClassAct (23 June 2013)

Thank you


----------



## Sam_J (24 June 2013)

Hello OP, I'm Paul's wife so I'm obviously biased, but I do think he's fab   he doesn't always answer his phone, especially if he's driving or in the middle of shoeing or trimming, but if you text him he'll ring you back.  Freel free to PM me for his number or if you want to ask any questions.
Hope this helps.


----------



## ATrueClassAct (24 June 2013)

Haha  I spoke to him this morning actually. A lady on my yard already uses him and loads of people have said fantastic things of him and have used him when lived in this area. I've text him all her details and he's gonna ring me tonight. )


----------



## charliesarmy (14 July 2013)

Just a being nosey! But if it's Paul Jackson who used to partner Harvey Mitchell...he used to do my pony donkeys years ago he is ace


----------



## ATrueClassAct (15 July 2013)

Not sure, sorry ! 
But had him out last week, he's awesome! Highly highly recommend him especially since he did a fantastic trim on my old lamintic lady and she was not sore at all, even walking better after he did his trim.


----------



## Sam_J (15 July 2013)

Yes, it's the same Paul Jackson who used to work with Harvey Mitchell


----------

